# iUSBport



## JPD (27 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un utilise t il cette chose pour connecter un disque externe?
Merci de vos temoignages.


----------



## JPD (27 Octobre 2012)

JPD a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quelqu'un utilise t il cette chose pour connecter un disque externe?
> Merci de vos temoignages.



c'est mieux avec ce lien:

https://www.hypershop.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=210


----------

